# ABT MK3 TT - Looks like they already have tune programs



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

Here is a video of the ABT MK3 TT..... claiming over 310hp... (+80) 440nm tq (+70)...... Impressive numbers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0hDWkWEbuM




Cheers
JP


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Nicer interior than the current R8 and just as quick!


----------

